# Steam Issues



## CrayonMuncher

Anyone having issues? It keeps saying that it cant communicate with the steam servers when I try to log in and I cant seem to get onto the support forums either?

Steam is so crap it is ridiculous.

Edit: I really really really really really hate steam.


----------



## just a noob

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=784745&page=25


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Ah thanks for the reply, Still hate steam though.


----------

